# Kneesworth meet on the Wednesday 23rd Jan.



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

As there hasn't been anyone posting on here to organise a Kneesworth meet since Norm retired, I thought I would just test the water to see if there was any interest in having one next Wednesday (23rd).

I won't contact Demos just yet in case no one wants to turn up so let's just see how it goes.

The address is:

The Cambridge Motel, London Road (A10) Nr Royston, Hertfordshire, SG8 6QZ. Tel:01763 260414

Its located on the A10, on the left if travelling from Royston, or on the right if travelling from Cambridge.

Please post whether you will be able to attend and I will update this thread.

Graham

Those who would like to attend:
Love_iTT
Tim and Lisa
thebears
NickP
NaughTTy
was
slineTT
NormStrm
Carlos
SBJ
Clived


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa and I would be keen 

Range Rover Sport, A4 Cab or R8?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Lisa and I would be keen
> 
> Range Rover Sport, A4 Cab or R8?


Cool, 

Haven't you got a TT you can come along in? :roll: :wink:

Oh go on then, bring the R8 if you must!

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> jampott said:
> 
> 
> > Lisa and I would be keen
> ...


We'll come in a TT when you do!


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Possibly interested, may be in the S3 so an easy keep up with Tim :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > jampott said:
> ...


   How very dare you. No filth on this thread pa-leeease!



thebears said:


> Possibly interested, may be in the S3 so an easy keep up with Tim :wink:


As soon as you know for definate I'll pop you on the list - hope you can make it though.

Graham


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Cheers Graham, at this stage, the S3 may be sold on the weekend. If not I will defo be there.


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

I have not been along to one for a while, and I'd like to see Tim's new acquisition


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

I should be able to make it 

Dale - if you sell the S3 I'm happy to give you a lift - if you've still got it then you can chauffeur me :wink: :-*


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

Graham, please put me on the list too, im flying back that day so assuming no delays I will be there 8)


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> I should be able to make it
> 
> Dale - if you sell the S3 I'm happy to give you a lift - if you've still got it then you can chauffeur me :wink: :-*


you can buy me dinner then :lol: :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > I should be able to make it
> ...


And there was me thinking you owed me a lift :roll: :wink:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

:-* :-*


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

I see a lot of familiar faces will be there, so I will give it a try to come. It s not that close but I guess the Bucks people are even further away. So please put me down and I hope we will have a decent weather.... 

Elias


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

its a pitty its not the week after, then Penny & Dave should be back of hols!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hi Graham

Pop me on the list.

Do I need to bring the ST220 as TT's might not be welcome :? :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Hey! This is looking great so far, well done chaps. I will contact Demos and let him know there will be meet on for that night so he'll need to get the Gammon in. :wink:

Graham


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NormStrm said:


> Hi Graham
> 
> Pop me on the list.
> 
> Do I need to bring the ST220 as TT's might not be welcome :? :lol: :lol: :wink:


Norm bring the ST220 you wouldn't want this to turn into a TT meet. At this rate there may only be one TT there. :lol:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

thebears said:


> NormStrm said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Graham
> ...


 :lol: Will depend on what time Tina gets home from work - so will decide Wed


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

Erm, I don't know most of you lot, but I'd like to come.

I only have a 5 series, is that ok?


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Erm, I don't know most of you lot, but I'd like to come.
> 
> I only have a 5 series, is that ok?


Be good to see you


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Carlos said:


> Erm, I don't know most of you lot, but I'd like to come.
> 
> I only have a 5 series, is that ok?


Absolutley no problem at all Carlos - you'll be most welcome.

Oh, and the Beemer is OK too. :wink:

Graham


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Whilst this is, officially, an 'Other Marques' meet, TTs are still welcome. :lol:


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Go on then, twisted my arm. You must understand I'm only coming along for the gammon and has absolutely nothing to do with the R8.

Simon


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Great Simon, looking forward to seeing you.

That makes 11 people so far - not bad for an impromptu(sp?) meet 

Graham


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

What's this about gammon? Can someone give me the SP? I've heard Kneesworth mentioned before - what's the attraction?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Carlos said:


> What's this about gammon? Can someone give me the SP? I've heard Kneesworth mentioned before - what's the attraction?


Gammon has always been a popular choice for Tim and a few others so we always have to make sure they get some in when there's a meet on. Kneesworth was the original location for this meet - I think I'm right in saying that it's the longest running regular meet in TT land. Still frequented by several ex-owners, long moved on from their TTs. Just always a good gathering of folk. Probably more for the banter and general light-heartedness than about the cars, but we're all still petrolheads at heart!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Carlos said:
> 
> 
> > What's this about gammon? Can someone give me the SP? I've heard Kneesworth mentioned before - what's the attraction?
> ...


Couldn't have said it better myself Paul. You can see by the cars attending that it's not exactly a TT meet but that doesn't seem to matter, a lot of friendships have arisen from the Kneesworth meets over the years and I think that the changing of cars by some folk :roll: has made the meets even more interesting - maybe we should re-name it something old fashioned like "The Kneesworth Car Club" :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Carlos said:
> ...


We should see if we can get Peter to bring that little Dodge of his [smiley=idea2.gif]


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> maybe we should re-name it something old fashioned like "The Kneesworth Car Club" :wink:


Or "The Kneesworth Automobile Club"


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > maybe we should re-name it something old fashioned like "The Kneesworth Car Club" :wink:
> ...


KAC :lol: :roll: :lol:


----------



## OuTTlaw (Aug 18, 2006)

SOPHIE'S HAD THE BABY ON SATURDAY MORNING, sorry to shout. Baby Boy 8lb exactly, Jude Thomas Anderson, Everyone doing fine and coming home today  Sophie's birthday on wednesday aswell so it doesn't look good for me, might have to miss this one :lol: see you all soon


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

OuTTlaw said:


> SOPHIE'S HAD THE BABY ON SATURDAY MORNING, sorry to shout. Baby Boy 8lb exactly, Jude Thomas Anderson, Everyone doing fine and coming home today  Sophie's birthday on wednesday aswell so it doesn't look good for me, might have to miss this one :lol: see you all soon


Congrats


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

OuTTlaw said:


> SOPHIE'S HAD THE BABY ON SATURDAY MORNING, sorry to shout. Baby Boy 8lb exactly, Jude Thomas Anderson, Everyone doing fine and coming home today  Sophie's birthday on wednesday aswell so it doesn't look good for me, might have to miss this one :lol: see you all soon


Many congratulations to both of you [smiley=cheers.gif] [smiley=baby.gif] Glad everything went well. Happy birthday to Sophie for Wednesday.

Talking of this coming Wednesday, I would love to come up and see Tim's R8 but I've got a meeting in London that's likely to finish quite late. If I get back in time I'll be up. (Someone please take a camera :roll: )

Cheers.

Moley


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Huge congrats Peter and Sophie - looking forward to seeing the new addition soon. 

I think we'll understand you not coming.

Shame you can't come either Moley.


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Would like to come but my TT is in the body shop that day... and I think my street cred would be severely dented by the courtesy car they've offered me... a Kia Piccanto or a Ford Ka [smiley=toilet.gif]


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

First of all, congratulations to Peter and Sophie - well done! - and secondly, I've just phoned The Cambridge Motel and they confirmed that everything was OK for tomorrow night and that there was plenty of Gammon available. :wink: All's OK, fresh delivery in today from the butchers so all those wanting the Gammon should be well catered for. 

See you all tomorrow night with freshly washed, waxed and detailed motors. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> First of all, congratulations to Peter and Sophie - well done! - and secondly, I've just phoned The Cambridge Motel and they confirmed that everything was OK for tomorrow night and that there was plenty of Gammon available. :wink: All's OK, fresh delivery in today from the butchers so all those wanting the Gammon should be well catered for.


 [smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
(for those that want Gammon!)



Love_iTT said:


> See you all tomorrow night with freshly washed, waxed and detailed motors. :roll: :wink:


Good job I'm not bringing my nicely dirtied and dented old banger then :roll: :lol:


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

NaughTTy said:


> Love_iTT said:
> 
> 
> > First of all, congratulations to Peter and Sophie - well done! - and secondly, I've just phoned The Cambridge Motel and they confirmed that everything was OK for tomorrow night and that there was plenty of Gammon available. :wink: All's OK, fresh delivery in today from the butchers so all those wanting the Gammon should be well catered for.
> ...


your not bringing a Beemer then are you?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

thebears said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Love_iTT said:
> ...


Nope, not got it yet. 

I was rather hoping you still had the S3 and we were going in that :roll:


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Definately an 'Other Marques' meet then. :lol: :lol:

Graham


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Now, I don't want to pi$$ on Tim's parade or anything, but I'm going to be there tonight, in a rather special vehicle I currently have....

....a Vauxhall Corsa courtesy car, loaned to me whilst the RS4 has the white paint from a not-great-with-parking-spaces-nun driven Ibiza polished off its bumper at the body shop... 

Looking forward to seeing it Tim


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

You're on the list Clive. Sorry to hear about your little prang, hopefully it will look all shiney and new when finished, look forward to seeing you tonight.

Graham


----------



## Carlos (May 6, 2002)

I can't find the meeting time anywhere on the thread, what sort of time are people turning up?


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Carlos said:


> I can't find the meeting time anywhere on the thread, what sort of time are people turning up?


Sorrry Carlos, my fault. 

We normally start arriving about 7.00 to 7.30ish. I might be a little later than that as I've still got a couple of things to do but should be no later than 8.00 hopefully.

I'm sure you will all still be outside ogling Tim's R8 though. :roll: :wink:

Graham


----------



## NickP (May 6, 2002)

Unfortunatley I now have to go to Wembley tonight, so I'm going to have to miss it.. have fun guys

:x


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Anyone meeting at Graveley?

I have to pop to Stevenage on my way out, so will be passing Graveley on my way back up again...


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Mmmmmmmm... nice


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

What a great meet we had tonight!  Thanks to everyone who turned up - without you there would not have been a meeting, so thanks.

Lisa, you've got a great talent, I will be contacting you later this week - hopefully tomorrow. And Tim, that R8 is just awesome mate, well done and enjoy. :wink:

I had a great trip back home, my fly-by must have put me in a good mood because that was one of my quickest trips back home from Kneesworth. :roll: :wink:

See you all next month?

Graham


----------



## was (Mar 24, 2003)

sorry for the no show guys, my flight was delayed :evil: hope to see you at the next meet

w.


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Love_iTT said:


> What a great meet we had tonight!  Thanks to everyone who turned up - without you there would not have been a meeting, so thanks.
> 
> Lisa, you've got a great talent, I will be contacting you later this week - hopefully tomorrow. And Tim, that R8 is just awesome mate, well done and enjoy. :wink:
> 
> ...


Thanks for arranging that, Graham - very much appreciated.

Really nice to see everyone there, and apologies to anyone who may have wanted a trip out in it - I managed 1 before the photography session started, and people seemed so keen on taking pictures that I couldn't possibly interrupt!

I'm really looking forward to seeing the results... 

Your fly-by was awesome! On the first exit of the car park, maybe it was the accoustics, but it sounded really quite odd from outside - but the 2 fast passes and the last exit from the car park were absolutely spot-on. [smiley=dude.gif]

The R8 enjoyed the attention, I'm glad the colour combo went down well... roll on the summer when we can get some nice light evenings to compare cars again!


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

jampott ...I'm glad the colour combo went down well... quote said:


> I must admit Tim, I'm not normally a big fan of white cars and I wasn't holding out much difference for your R8 but seeing it in real life tonight has changed all that. Out of all the colour cominations I've seen on R8's then white with the black trim and carbon blades beats the lot in my opinion and if I were lucky enough to be able to afford an R8 then that combo would also be my first choice.
> 
> Graham


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great meet tonight - many thanks for organising it Graham. Good to see everybody again and to finally meet Carlos 

A very nice selection of cars there - shame I didn't have a better camera or I would have tried for a photo of all of them lined up.

Tim - not a lot more I can add, but simply stunning car mate. Better in the metal than in the pics (and I thought the pics were awesome!). I'll see if I've got anything worth posting but probably not compared with the DSLR shots that were being taken. Great sound in the tunnel too 8) :wink:

Thanks Dale for doing the driving tonight - I was so tired I would have probably fallen asleep half way home :roll:


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

clived said:


> Now, I don't want to pi$$ on Tim's parade or anything, but I'm going to be there tonight, in a rather special vehicle I currently have....


Could be worse Clive... couldn't make tonight on account of a) decorating and b) TT's in bodyshop having rear drivers side wing reshaped/painted...  and I have a Kia Piccanto as a courtesy car... courteously left with an empty fuel tank :? and the request to 'return it with the same amount of fuel in'... I've a mind to siphon the remainder out and leave it dry for them... no way I'm going to be seen dead in that... I'll use my daughters Yaris, at least that has a tiny bit of street cred!

Wish I could have been there.... not that I want an R8..... much :roll:

Hopefully next time guys.... will be just before the Castle Coombe trackday I suspect...


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

What an evening 8)  
Firstly many thanks to Graham for organising a GR8 meet :wink: 
I was in V8 heaven last night with the initial arrival of Grahams's non resonated RS4 with a superb sound track that made the hairs on the back of my neck stand to attention    
Then the star of the evening arrived - a very low and wide stunning R8 - truly awesome sight, gorgeous colour combination with a hot babe in the passenger seat, what more could you want Tim :wink: :-* 
Huge thanks for taking me out for a drive Tim, it certainly pulls and sticks to the road, especially the roundabout, - where the unsuspecting Fiesta or whatever it was must have thought where the f*** did that come from :lol: A very impressive sound system as well, definately a car to take the long way to work or a 30 mile detour for a pint of milk 8)

I have posted the pics I took with my phone and camera :- http://normstrm.swilland.com/080123_R8_ ... th_Jan_08/





































I'm sure the pro's will be along soon to post some better shots, and sorry Dale for flashing away whilst you were doing a long exposure :lol: especially as it was such a cold evening :wink:

Then Graham's fly-by then final take off rounded the V8 feast really well 8)

See you all again soon hopefully.

Norman


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

Thanks to Graham for organising last night, great to see some old and new faces again. 

Tim, the R8 is simply stunning and as Paul said the drive through the tunnel was very impressive indeed. 

As for the photos, well even with the best equipment you can still take [email protected] pictures, here goes anyway. 









The inside of Grahams RS4









Lighting not great in a dark car park!


























Just think it needs a re-map Tim, seamed a little slow :wink: :-*


----------



## Lisa. (May 7, 2002)

Good Morning everyone 
Thanks Graham for organising last night's meet, great company and great food, it was lovely to see familiar faces and new ones too!

Norm for the "babe" comment, It's been a very long time since was last called a babe, let alone a sexy babe, you've made my day 

Graham, Paul, Elias' GF ( sorry I didn't find out your name!) great to hear your kind words about my new samples pieces. After the encouraging comments about Tim's bespoke R8 keyring, I will make a solid silver TT keyring for the TT owners club- Clive- I will be in touch as soon as I've made a sample for you to see  Great Idea!

When's the next meet? Graham?


----------



## slineTT (Feb 24, 2006)

Dear TTiers beware. This was not a TT meet. You tricked me. I was the only TT in the carpark    

But I loved it and hopefully we should do it again. There was so much horsepower in the car park that I felt like I own a Golf.

Anyway it was nice to see you all and Donna loved your designs Lisa. So on the way back I was talking about horsepower and she was talking about jewlery. Modern relationships..........  

Elias


----------



## SBJ (Jun 29, 2002)

Hi guys,

Here are my best efforts!


































































The photos don't do Tim's R8 justice on two counts. Firstly, all the gear and no idea is how I'd describe my photographic abilities, and secondly the car is best seen in the flesh to gauge it's presence and beauty. Then there's the sound track which is just amazing.

Really good meet and it makes a change to only have one TT in the carpark!

Clive, sorry I forgot you wanted a run out in my car, got a bit carried away following the R8!

Simon


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

Looking really nice Tim 8)

(it looks like you need to buy some RS4 pedals :wink: )


----------



## jampott (Sep 6, 2003)

Loving all the photos - thanks Norm, Simon and Dale!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Lisa. said:


> Norm for the "babe" comment, It's been a very long time since was last called a babe, let alone a sexy babe, *you've made my day  *


Your most welcome Lisa, as Tim made mine taking me for a drive in the R8 :wink: :-*


----------

